# Looking for Canadian Sponsor



## sandra516 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any Canadian companies who sponsor people from the UK? I have applied for jobs in Vancouver but never seem to get any replies. My partner is getting very frustrated as am I that we can not be together


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sandra516 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of any Canadian companies who sponsor people from the UK? I have applied for jobs in Vancouver but never seem to get any replies. My partner is getting very frustrated as am I that we can not be together


The only way a company will sponsor you is if they need a position filled and can't find a suitable Canadian applicant. You have to find such a company. What is your occupation?


----------



## sandra516 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a Promotions manager for Jagermeister but have worked in Sales and Development for 7 years.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sandra516 said:


> I'm a Promotions manager for Jagermeister but have worked in Sales and Development for 7 years.


Canadian employers generally do not respond to emails and resumés. They much prefer face-to-face interviews. You're probably best to pay a visit/vacation and begin knocking on doors. I know Jagermeister is sold here. Do they have a Canadian office? If not, perhaps you could suggest setting one up with you being its Canadian Rep.


----------



## sandra516 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm on the Jager thing already. They are taking me to Iceland in Feb so going to have a chat about the prospect of Sales in Vancouver. I am just back yesterday but it was the festive season and nobody was open when I called. I'm back in May so will try again then.

Thanks for the advise


----------

